# how to build a shoe cubby



## Hype Mails (Oct 26, 2017)

hi

I am a cheap guy. asking for help here.

I want to build a shoe cubby. to hold 36 or so shoes.

I want to go to Lowes and buy that plank type wood - It's like $5.

I would like to ask you if you have plans on how I can get them to cut - they will cut through and through - so I can build/ assemble a shoe cubby.

thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It's like this?*

This is a grid or egg crate type shoe storage. The pieces are cut so they interlock and are flush when assembled.


----------

